# burning bin and cue files with roxio



## cruiser_eh (Mar 31, 2004)

I need to burn bin and cue files and i have roxio cd dvd creater 6.0. I was wondering if this was possible and if so how do you do it. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Use Disk Creator Classic. It should be the third choice from with your Roxio Easy CD & DVD creator 6.0. You will need to create a DATA disk and just drag and drop the files to the target CD/DVD

Storage_man


----------



## cruiser_eh (Mar 31, 2004)

thanks man ill give it a try


----------

